# good long lasting tire dressing.??



## asangag (Apr 23, 2007)

What is a good long lasting tire dressing.??

I have *poorboys bold & bright* and it works very well but one drive in the rain...its all gone and back to square one! I also have *Wolfgang vinyl & rubber protect* which is also good in dry conditions but washes away in the rain! :-(

Cheers


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Megs Endurance tyre gel gets my vote...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

nks said:


> Megs Endurance tyre gel gets my vote...


Megs tends to stay black after rain but the shine disappears.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Megs Endurance or Blackfire from PB:thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't like Endurance. Used it once but it only seems to sit on the tyre rather than get into it, so lasts five minutes.

Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel is excellent though, and using L200 Steve's cunning idea of aiding its absorbtion with a hairdryer, it lasts for weeks, not days. A little goes a long way too.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup have to agree with Reg, endurance doesn't last at all! CG New Look Trim Gel or Blackfire Tyre Gel all the way :thumb:


----------



## Gunner (May 14, 2007)

i seen ag rubber +5 cleaner (i think thats what its called) on tires and was very impressed but it can only be got in 5ltr's !!!! what do other ppl think of this because was gunna buy it saturday, id imagine it can be used on trims, bumpers e.t.c ....


----------



## asangag (Apr 23, 2007)

what about Duragloss Tire & Rubber Mat Dressing ????
(Water resistant polymer protection for rubber surfaces)

They say............

Duragloss Tire & Rubber Dressing contains a blend of durable synthetic polymers that give tires a "new look". Duragloss TMD forms a polymeric coating on the surface of rubber that will not wash off when it "rains".


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

nks said:


> Megs Endurance tyre gel gets my vote...


me to and i do a lot of driving.

they are always black and im not to bothered if im driving to work and back if they are shiny but if im at a show i either use megs endurance or back to black. i know its silicone but as its for shows only it only last 1 day or so and then its all off.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gunner said:


> i seen ag rubber +5 cleaner (i think thats what its called) on tires and was very impressed but it can only be got in 5ltr's !!!! what do other ppl think of this because was gunna buy it saturday, id imagine it can be used on trims, bumpers e.t.c ....


i also have this in the van along with others and it is very very good :thumb:


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

Autoglym is very good


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

Any comments on Zymol Tyre ? not sure if I like a glossy tyre or a matt finish. however durability is the key no matter what.

So any thoughts on the above ?

JJB


----------



## VORSPRUNG-DURCH (Jun 22, 2007)

.....


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

i think brazo told me, b4 using any product clean the wheel properly and scrub it good and the product will last better


----------

